# Miltonia spectabilis v. moreliana 'Royalty' AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Aug 16, 2013)

A wonderful species I got from JohnM. First blooming

Miltonia spectabilis v moreliana 'Royalty' AM/AOS


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 16, 2013)

I love this species. The flowers are large, dark and most importantly very fragrant. I used to have one, but I think I killed it and there's no excuse other than negligence b/c miltonias usually love me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2013)

Beautiful, rich color.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree: it is a very lovely species, this var. with beautiful coloration !!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful dark bloom. I love Miltonia, but can't grow them worth a damn.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2013)

Great colour!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2013)

lovely depth of colour


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice, thank for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice one. Apparently Miltonia moreliana now


----------



## nikv (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice! I have a division or mericlone of this one. I hope it blooms out as nice as yours!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2013)

Lovely rich colors. I'm a bit surprised it was given an AM with the recurving of the entire flower. Thoughts on this?


----------



## John M (Aug 19, 2013)

Lise, can you post more photos of this flower, please? The colour is right for 'Royalty'; but, I agree with Tom, the form isn't up to snuff. It could simply be that your division is small or some type of cultural stress; or it could be that it was mislabelled (!!!). I had 3 clones of this species and I lost one of them in the freeze of 2008. It had excellent colour; but, not good form. Hmmm, I wonder.........? All 3 clones had VERY distinct physical characteristics. It was VERY easy to tell them apart from each other without looking at the tag......but only if they were in bloom. Your flower does seem quite reflexed, especially the lip. The 'Royalty' clone has a very distinct "square-ish" lip. If you flatten out the lip on your flower, is it kind of square? Have a look at my photo of my mother plant of 'Royalty'. 







Notice that the lip is not round or teardrop shaped. It is quite square. I'd really like to see more photos of your flower from different angles. If my 3rd clone did survive the freeze and a piece got mixed up with my 'Royalty' divisions, I will gladly make you a fresh cutting from the mother plant and send it to you @ N/C. But first, I need to see more photos. It could simply be a case of your division not performing up to it's true potential because of a smaller sized plant; or maybe my plant produces flatter flowers because it likes the cool late summer nighttime temperatures I give it. I let the greenhouse get down to the high 40'sF before I will put the heaters on. I've sold so many of these over the years, I can't specifically remember the plant you got from me. I can't even remember when you got it. *sigh* So, I have no idea if it's just a small piece still.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2013)

John, unfortunatly I am unable to see your picture.

It was a very small division you gave me as a bonus in Fall 2010. It is now on a 5 inches pots and it is its first bloom.. And I am quite sure it there is some cultural stress. I was supposed to repot it many months ago.

I will take more pictures today.


----------



## John M (Aug 20, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> John, unfortunatly I am unable to see your picture.



Hmmm? That's odd. I can see it. Well, try this link:http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20564


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2013)

Here are the pictures:









I "pushed up" the lip with my fingers. Not really a square...




Second bloom ... not very good. I think the dorsal had thrips damage when in bud.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2013)

John: I saw your pictures. I think you are right. It is not 'Royalty'. 

What do you think?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe it is just too small a division to flower properly. I'd give it a few more years and then judge. Regardless, it is still lovely.


----------



## John M (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you for the photos Lise. But, they are all so close to the flower. Can you please take a couple photos a bit further away? Also, please show the whole plant in at least one of them. Thanks.

I'm not sure yet. I ONLY had 3 different clones of this species. One is called 'Sherwood' and it is a very large flower with medium colour saturation and a very round lip. It's beautiful and it's got better form than 'Royalty'; but, it is nowhere near as deeply coloured. Then of course, I have the 'Royalty' clone. The third clone, which is what I wondered that your plant might be, had very small flowers; about half the size of 'Royalty' and a much more star-like form....not as "chunky" as 'Royalty'. However, it also had super saturated colour....sometimes it even looked more saturated than 'Royalty'. If you look at your photo and my photos of 'Royalty', your flower is not as richly coloured. It doesn't look like any of my 3 plants. I'm not saying that you've made a mistake and this plant is not from me; but, I do wonder if this division is in fact 'Royalty' and the plant is too small and/or the thrips have weakened it, giving it poor flower shape and substance.?????? The lighter colour saturation of your flower, as compared to 'Royalty' and my clone #3, makes me wonder if your plant has been grown too warm? Usually, cool temps intensify the colour saturation. More photos as described above would help me, I think. 

If it is not 'Royalty', I want to do right by you and send you a fresh cut division from my specimen mother plant. However, if it is 'Royalty' and the problem is that the culture needs improving....well, that's up to you, of course.

BTW: Here's a photo of my 'Sherwood' clone. Your plant is definitely not 'Sherwood'. 
Link:http://http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/131511/Searchpage/1/Main/18474/Words/spectabilis/Search/true/What_a_difference_culture_make.html#Post131511


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for your comments, John! I will take more pictures! 

For the saturation, I wonder if it can be because low light in the living room or editing of the pictures. I take all my pics in NEF (RAW). I edit my pics with my home computer and they often look too light with other computers. 

Of course, like you said, it can be because of growing in too warm temperature. Since I grow under lights, spikes are often near the bulbs, where it is warmer.

I can say the plant is not weaken by a pest problem. I did not see any thrips on this plant. All I know it that there is some in my room by now. But the population is low. I only suspect they took a lunch on a flower bud. I must say I spray Botanigard every 2 weeks for control of mealybugs and thrips.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2013)

Since the light was very low indoor today, I decided to shoot on the gazebo.


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Lise. These photos are much better. I can tell you without any doubt at all now that this plant is in fact the 'Royalty' clone. 

You are growing it too warm and not bright enough indoors, under lights. Every new growth should have at least one spike. My mother plant of this clone, which gets lots of bright light (about 60% shade), often makes two stems per growth. 

Can you put it outside next summer? A place where it gets dappled sun and enough air movement to prevent overheating would be ideal. The cool temperatures overnight will bring up the colour intensity. Also, the form and the size will improve sharply.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you John. I am glad to know it is the real stuff!!

Yes, I will bring it outside next summer. Many thanks again!


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2013)

You're welcome. By next year, we'll have forgotten about this; but, if you remember, please take photos of the blooming it gives you after being outside for the summer and post them in this thread as a follow-up. I think it will be a very good lesson for everyone to see the difference between your "under lights" produced flowers this year and the "outside" produced flowers next year. Thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 23, 2013)

Good idea, John! 

Maybe I should add it was under some T5 until now. I think I will grow it under my 1000 W HPS bulb this winter (if I find room for it... I think I will say goodbye to some Tolumnias and Cattleyas...)


----------



## raymond (Aug 23, 2013)

very dark


----------

